

Apple and Google Go Head to Head Over Mobile Maps - Zaheer
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/18/technology/apples-goes-head-to-head-with-google-over-mobile-maps.html?hpw&gwh=886280807C2F4C2B1834400684EFA149

======
Zaheer
Interesting tidbit: Google spends "$500 million to perhaps $1 billion annually
[on its maps business], equal to a fifth of its budget for research and
development."

